# Songs you have a hard time admitting you like?????



## ou812

I'll start. I bet a lot of people like this song but won't admit it freely.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quekbRowubQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

Another great song by Neil.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wYpVy9W29M&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## decibelle




----------



## rommelrommel

millerlyte said:


>


Not sure if I just got rickrolled or not :laugh:


----------



## BigAl205




----------



## jtaudioacc

I'm at the age now that I don't care what you think about music I listen to. 






:laugh::laugh:


----------



## robert_wrath

Marky Mark & The Funky Bunch - Good Vibrations
Marky Mark And The Funky Bunch - Good Vibrations - YouTube


----------



## robert_wrath

millerlyte said:


>


+1 here :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic

Madonna Lucky Star.... Uhh, lets just say that I got "lucky" while this was playing on the radio in some young lady's car in '83


----------



## ou812

IBcivic said:


> Madonna Lucky Star.... Uhh, lets just say that I got "lucky" while this was playing on the radio in some young lady's car in '83


Same scenario but mine was borderline....i smile every time i hear it.


----------



## BuickGN

IBcivic said:


> Madonna Lucky Star.... Uhh, lets just say that I got "lucky" while this was playing on the radio in some young lady's car in '83


Same thing except without the car and it was Paula cole feeling love. I've loved that song ever since. Another one is "lick" can't remember who sings it. I don't have the CDs or anything but they might have found their way to my iPod by accident lol.


----------



## chad

If you have a chance, you have to see Neil Diamond in concert... It's a good ****ing show, class act ****.

Me, I'm a pretty huge Simple Minds fan.


----------



## chad

Snow - Informer (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## BigAl205

This sounds awesome on my 18"


----------



## MarkZ

Journey - "Don't Stop Believin'"
Big Country - "In a Big Country"
Madonna - "Like a Prayer"


----------



## ChrisB

I actually like a few songs sung by Neil Tennant of the Pet Shop Boys and Andy Bell from Erasure. That shocked the utter **** out of my wife when she saw me listening to both of those artists.

Remember, I'm the guy who would blast Disciple by Slayer while washing and waxing the cars under the carport at my old house. I did it one day while the Jehovah's witnesses were in the neighborhood, and they didn't even bother to stop and try to convert me.


----------



## astronut

Well I have no problem admitting this, but most every one else seems to have a problem admitting it!
Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby - YouTube


----------



## tulse

Milla - Gentleman who fell - YouTube


----------



## TrickyRicky

astronut said:


> Well I have no problem admitting this, but most every one else seems to have a problem admitting it!
> Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby - YouTube


NOOOOO, the original (Queen-underpressure) is the one and only song that should have that beat.


Vanilla should of got thrown in jail for sampling off of Queen's song.


----------



## TrickyRicky

robert_wrath said:


> +1 here :laugh:


Does Milli & Vanilli ring a bell when you see this video??


There is no way in hell this skinny short caucasian young man can be singing it for real. I know this was the big talk of the video when it came out back in the day, lol.


----------



## IBcivic

I can't stand his pop hits, but this song is amazing

Enrique Iglesias - Hero - YouTube


----------



## JayBee

Kelly Clarkson - Since You've Been Gone

I'd do awful things to her...include listen to her music.


----------



## nutxo

Sigue Sigue Sputnik - Love Missile F1-11 (uncensored) - YouTube

It doesnt matter. No ones ever heard it.


----------



## Woosey

JayBee said:


> Kelly Clarkson - Since You've Been Gone
> 
> I'd do awful things to her...include listen to her music.


+1

I have been to her concert in Cologne, damn what a great voice....


----------



## chad

MarkZ said:


> Big Country - "In a Big Country"


hells yes.


----------



## Notloudenuf

I'm really not 'ashamed' of any of my musical tastes.
These may be suspect to others though.


----------



## Soloact

nutxo said:


> Sigue Sigue Sputnik - Love Missile F1-11 (uncensored) - YouTube
> 
> It doesnt matter. No ones ever heard it.


O con traire(sp?)..lol 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## W8 a minute

I have a long list of songs. Here's a few.

Rick Astley - Never gonna give you up (The old Rick Roll never bothered me)
Milli Vanilli - just about any song
George Michael - Careless Whisper
Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice baby


----------



## nutxo

W8 a minute said:


> I have a long list of songs. Here's a few.
> 
> Rick Astley - Never gonna give you up (The old Rick Roll never bothered me)
> Milli Vanilli - just about any song
> George Michael - Careless Whisper
> Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice baby



Aww crap. You reminded me of another

Seether - Careless Whisper - YouTube


----------



## ou812

chad said:


> If you have a chance, you have to see Neil Diamond in concert... It's a good ****ing show, class act ****.
> 
> Me, I'm a pretty huge Simple Minds fan.


I have never had the chance to see jim. I would love to though. I would have to take my mother. She played his music in the house when i was a kid. That and barry manillow, tony orlando, kenny rogers, ronnie milsap had some great stuff too.


----------



## ou812

chad said:


> hells yes.


That era of mtv had a lot of great songs...roxy music for one.......remember the song More than this?


----------



## tulse

nutxo said:


> Sigue Sigue Sputnik - Love Missile F1-11 (uncensored) - YouTube
> 
> It doesnt matter. No ones ever heard it.


Yep, just the few people who've seen _Ferris Bueller's Day Off _.


----------



## chad

Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) - YouTube

Whole album is decent IMHO.

Then this happened: www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuh29Xu5nSw

so I'm not totally gay.


----------



## pocket5s

There are many 60's and 70's songs that I grew up listening to on account of my dad and his hours and hours of reel-to-reel music ( for those that remember such things  ). I was going to take a road trip with him later his year and started getting some music that I knew he'd like and got a flac version of Americas greatest hits. Holy cow do some of those songs sound good! Tin Man, Horse With No Name, Ventura Highway are now in my "sound quality" playlist.

However if there are ones that I don't tell people it would be some Christina Aguilera (damn that girl has got a voice) and a few others like old school Madona. Wife always gives me **** about those...


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a30R_drH2GA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOnde5c7OG8&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGVFK8VNGss&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8ftRFb2Ac&feature=player_detailpage


This sounds great in my truck.


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ARiDmkfWLo&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Notloudenuf

ou812 said:


> Mr. Mister - Broken Wings


I think I still have this on cassette somewhere at my parents house.


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnihRlwl-Bc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwrL9MV6jSk&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## TrickyRicky

Hell most milli vanilli songs were okay, I like "girl you know its true".

LOL on the "Girl am going to miss you" their off cue even ON THEIR VIDS, lol.

Mister Mister - Broken wing, that a good song, even Tupac sample this song (he sample from some good songs, like Bobby Caldwell "Do for Love" and Phil collins).


----------



## ou812

Notloudenuf said:


> I think I still have this on cassette somewhere at my parents house.


That singer had a pretty good voice.


----------



## myhikingboots

chad said:


> Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) - YouTube
> 
> Whole album is decent IMHO.



This album was one of my favs in high school and I still like it!


----------



## ou812

TrickyRicky said:


> Hell most milli vanilli songs were okay, I like "girl you know its true".
> 
> LOL on the "Girl am going to miss you" their off cue even ON THEIR VIDS, lol.


That music was popular when I was in my twenties hittin the single nightclub scene. Good memories from back then..... the ones I actually remember.


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHDbv7ZPCE0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpzdgmqIHOQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpC81-SJcvo&feature=player_detailpage








The wife asked me to post this one....She loved this when we were in high school.


----------



## Shadowmarx

Louis Armstrong What A wonderful Day

Louis Armstrong What a wonderful world HD - YouTube


----------



## ou812

There is no shame in admitting that you like that song.


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX9XX1FKQas&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-NDXtDUcGQ&feature=player_detailpage



Elvis truly was and still is the king.


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ox1Tore9nw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFLggqjddKM&feature=player_detailpage



Who remembers this great song by Nelson?


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaMcsKtBDwE&feature=player_detailpage

Great song but an even better a$$ on the girl.


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o--0G4kxFY&feature=player_detailpage

Most kiss fans hate this era of Kiss doing disco. I happen to like it.


----------



## ou812

I guess the pinnacle has to be this....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne7fPpxAnuM&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjY_uSSncQw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66aqcOsnP2E&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9e157Ner90&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU0YDx_KTpA&feature=player_detailpage


Great song and a great movie.


----------



## Vega-LE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLyiKeCLBf4&feature=related


----------



## astronut

TrickyRicky said:


> NOOOOO, the original (Queen-underpressure) is the one and only song that should have that beat.
> 
> 
> Vanilla should of got thrown in jail for sampling off of Queen's song.


Oh please! Everybody and their momma samples music these days.. It's perhaps more common than artists lip synching through a concert! And Vanilla Ice wasn't even the first artist to sample music!

IMHO, I wouldn't even rate Under pressure as one of Queens better songs. If anything that song gained more popularity because of Ice Ice Baby!


----------



## BigAl205




----------



## audiovibe




----------



## Vega-LE

Real Life - Send Me An Angel (1983) - YouTube

Not that I have a hard time admitting I like these songs, but I know if I was to blare this while picking up my son from high school, he'd be pretty embarrassed. :laugh:


----------



## Vega-LE

check this bad boy out. 

Ula Paloma .George Baker - YouTube


----------



## Vega-LE

Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970 - YouTube


----------



## Shadowmarx

Extreme - More Than Words
Extreme - More Than Words (Lyrics Video) - YouTube


----------



## IBcivic

Julio Iglesias - if you go away - ne me quitte pas - YouTube


----------



## decibelle

Mostly because this is way before my generation that it might seem weird to some, but I like this song a lot.


----------



## ou812

Great song.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Shadowmarx said:


> Extreme - More Than Words


This was me and my 8th? grade gf song. Don't remember the gf's name but I remember the song. :laugh:


----------



## bassfromspace

JayBee said:


> Kelly Clarkson - Since You've Been Gone
> 
> I'd do awful things to her...include listen to her music.


You can definitely tell she's a Texan.


----------



## bassfromspace

millerlyte said:


> Mostly because this is way before my generation that it might seem weird to some, but I like this song a lot.


Try this out. It's a GREAT test track for any system.


----------



## redit

I like some of ABBA's ****.


----------



## CaptEditor

Not hard to admit, but people do give me a hard time over some of these arists:
Alanis Morissette
Garbage
Journey
Phil Collins <-- definately a soft spot lol
Raffi
Smashmouth
The Streets

As a reference I listen to a lot of heavy metal and quite a bit of electronica. I only have 1 friend who also enjoys electronica and everyone at work either enjoys rock/metal or country only (which is not my genre). My wife surprises me though. Sometimes she asks me "wtf are we listening too when I put different music on, however sometimes she will really enjoy it. Like her new favorite Marilyn Manson song and Katy Perry remix.


----------



## decibelle

If you don't like at least one song by ABBA or Phil Collins you're living in denial. Doesn't matter who you are.


----------



## BigAl205




----------



## quickaudi07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3POqOroawk&feature=relmfu


After having f-ed up day at work of being stressed and to much on my head, I attend to put this song on and just listen to it at relaxed volume (loud) 

People look at me like I'm crazy but this song just cools me off from crazy day. So by the time i get home, I have a good the rest of the day with my wife and baby!


----------



## robert_wrath

Vega-LE said:


> Real Life - Send Me An Angel (1983) - YouTube
> :laugh:


This was a track used in the 80's Freestyle Bike movie Rad. I love it!


----------



## beerdrnkr

Has anyone already said cry little sister from the lost boys soundtrack? Lol 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lars Ulriched

This song...I could never enjoy them....and wondering why most ppl loves it...Untill I hear it on my new system.....


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

A few tunes by Lady Gaga.....OK, I said it....Im not gay....REALLY! 


~JH


----------



## ramonesfan

Where Have All The Cowboys Gone - Paula Cole
I Do It Anyway - Martina McBride

Now back to being a dude - how bout those Flyers!


----------



## IBcivic

They were big-time ghey...but it was good at the time, non the less...
FRANKIE GOES TO HOLLYWOOD - Two Tribes(1983) - YouTube


----------



## chad

I have the CD, has a technical listing of every little flaw, gear used, etc int he liner notes... pretty bad ass.

AWESOME sounding CD, still one of hte best sounding I own.


----------



## SDB777

Skyrockets in Flight
Delta Dawn



Guess I'm showing my age. 






Scott B


----------



## ou812

SDB777 said:


> Skyrockets in Flight
> Delta Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm showing my age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott B


I think you meant Afternoon delight....Yeah...I'm old too. There were a lot of catchy tunes from back then on AM radio. I think I should post some.


----------



## ou812

chad said:


> I have the CD, has a technical listing of every little flaw, gear used, etc int he liner notes... pretty bad ass.
> 
> AWESOME sounding CD, still one of hte best sounding I own.


Coming from you.....now I need to go out and buy it.


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGRdX5sUAs&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY8APrYU2Gs&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6yC7b0VOzY&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj96QFzOL5Y&feature=player_detailpage


This one is badass!


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6fVDAjs9f0&feature=player_detailpage


All the older guys have to admit they love this song. Anyone under 40 probobly won't remember it.


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THW-5OUTSt8&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvx24D_k0XE&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## chad

ou812 said:


> Coming from you.....now I need to go out and buy it.



Good luck finding it.

Amazon.com: Used and New: Welcome to the Pleasuredome

84 bucks for the original release

Ungodly dynamic.


----------



## ou812

chad said:


> Good luck finding it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Used and New: Welcome to the Pleasuredome


 Holy $hit!


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oTxaL2NDkc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtdOpnCBLj8&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## astronut

ou812 said:


> LEO SAYER-When I Need You - YouTube


yeah, I was gonna post that one up , but I guess that I really do have a hard time admitting that I like it!


----------



## 60ndown

anything disco makes me shake it, doesnt matter where i am 

Full Monty. Mejor escena (Hot Stuff) - YouTube


----------



## Vega-LE

IBcivic said:


> They were big-time ghey...but it was good at the time, non the less...
> FRANKIE GOES TO HOLLYWOOD - Two Tribes(1983) - YouTube


The album that song is from was great for listening for when i was going to sleep. 

You guys remember this one. 

Up Up and Away - YouTube


----------



## chad

Vega-LE said:


> The album that song is from was great for listening for when i was going to sleep.
> 
> You guys remember this one.
> 
> Up Up and Away - YouTube


I see that and raise you:

Starland Vocal Band - AFTERNOON DELIGHT(1976) - AMERICA'S TOP SINGLE OF 1976 - YouTube


----------



## ou812

chad said:


> I see that and raise you:
> 
> Starland Vocal Band - AFTERNOON DELIGHT(1976) - AMERICA'S TOP SINGLE OF 1976 - YouTube


I played that on the previous page....beat ya to it.


----------



## chad

I'm gonna have to get with the program


----------



## envisionelec

Not only do I like _Ice, Ice Baby_, I also do a killer Karaoke version of it.

And that, my friends, is the biggest secret of them all.


----------



## chad

envisionelec said:


> Not only do I like _Ice, Ice Baby_, I also do a killer Karaoke version of it.
> 
> And that, my friends, is the biggest secret of them all.


I would pay good money to see it.....


----------



## 60ndown

envisionelec said:


> I also do a killer Karaoke version of it.




wigga, 

what you call killer we call lol 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5_pKErdpD0


----------



## BigAl205

/thread :laugh:


----------



## 60ndown

BigAl205 said:


>


we have a winner.


----------



## Notloudenuf

60ndown said:


> wigga,
> 
> what you call killer we call lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ice Ice Baby Karaoke
Click to expand...

Another reason I don't go to bars.


----------



## naiku

ramonesfan said:


> Where Have All The Cowboys Gone - Paula Cole


I hate that song, I used to work nights in a grocery store and they had the radio playing, that song was on all the ****ing time. And, now thanks to you, its stuck in my head. 

There are many songs I would have a hard time admitting I like, can't think of any off the top of my head though, but I pretty much listen to anything.


----------



## envisionelec

chad said:


> I would pay good money to see it.....


How much? I do have a video of one I did on a "party in the park" lunch break at work. It was super hot that day, so I kept flubbing the words...

Now that I watch it....I think I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## envisionelec

60ndown said:


> wigga,
> 
> what you call killer we call lol


First, don't call me that. 

Second, it's called tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## 60ndown

envisionelec said:


> First, don't call me that.
> 
> Second, it's called tongue-in-cheek.


i was jus playin bro.....


----------



## sbelew

This one is in my daily rotation.

Rocky Burnette Tired Of Toein HQ STEREO+LYRICS - YouTube


----------



## Valoblk

chad said:


> hells yes.





chad said:


> I have the CD, has a technical listing of every little flaw, gear used, etc int he liner notes... pretty bad ass.
> 
> AWESOME sounding CD, still one of hte best sounding I own.


YES. I loved this in 5th grade when it first came out, and I still listen to this album all the time.


----------



## Valoblk




----------



## db_Outlaw

Shadowmarx said:


> Extreme - More Than Words
> Extreme - More Than Words (Lyrics Video) - YouTube


Hell yes!

My contribution:


----------



## Vega-LE

okay, a new low... :laugh:

Baltimora - Tarzan Boy - YouTube


Bronski Beat & Marc Almond - I Feel Love - YouTube


----------



## ChrisB

Vega-LE said:


> okay, a new low... :laugh:
> 
> Baltimora - Tarzan Boy - YouTube
> 
> 
> Bronski Beat & Marc Almond - I Feel Love - YouTube


Dang it, you mentioning Bronski Beat reminded me of this remix in 2007 or so:

Supermode - Tell Me Why (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Vega-LE

ChrisB said:


> Dang it, you mentioning Bronski Beat reminded me of this remix in 2007 or so:
> 
> Supermode - Tell Me Why (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


I used to listen to the album that was on along with Frankie Goes to Hollywood and it would just lullaby me to sleep. I also loved relaxing and winding down to sleep while listening to Defenders Of The Faith by Judas Priest. And, hearing Barracuda by Heart on the radio did that same thing. Something about that stuff made my mind turn off one way and on to relax, dream mode.


----------



## tulse

This one is not easy for me, but...

BEE GEES ~ ONE ~. - YouTube


----------



## chad

Whale - Hobo Humpin Slobo Babe - YouTube


----------



## ou812

chad said:


> Whale - Hobo Humpin Slobo Babe - YouTube


Honestly I couldn't even let that one play through.


----------



## ou812

tulse said:


> This one is not easy for me, but...
> 
> BEE GEES ~ ONE ~. - YouTube


My wife loves Bee gees music.


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7movKfyTBII&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## audioman42

pocahontas - colors of the wind


----------



## quickaudi07

ChrisB said:


> Dang it, you mentioning Bronski Beat reminded me of this remix in 2007 or so:
> 
> Supermode - Tell Me Why (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


Did you know they still play this at clubs!

In Chicago, Euro Retro, on Sunday nights they have 80'90' and Retro music, and they played that song all the time....

Good memories


----------



## ou812

I shouldn't post this vid in this thread because I am proud to say this is one of the most incredible voices I have ever heard. I have received some odd looks at stoplights when I'm jamming this.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJxrX42WcjQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## analogrocker

Michael McDonald: one smooth motherfucker!


----------



## FLYONWALL9

This time of year...... wait for it







THRILLER :laugh:


----------



## betterbelizeit

Styx: Mr. Roboto


----------



## Shadowmarx

I haven't heard that tune in years....


betterbelizeit said:


> Styx: Mr. Roboto


----------



## betterbelizeit

Shadowmarx said:


> I haven't heard that tune in years....


Still sounds good...and as we all know, sounds great on a good audio system


----------



## BuickGN

I've got a few songs that would beat everyone if we're talking most embarrassing to admit. Even my fiancée makes fun of my girly collection. Way back when I used to work out I listened to slow music. Music that pumps most people up wears me out so I ended up with quite a collection of "girl music".

I should never ever ever mention this on the Internet or to anyone but here's one if you can guess it. It was originally performed by Kate Bush, later remade by Maxwell a d later performed by Ruben (I think that was his name, big Black dude) on American Idol. There's more and that's not even the worst of it but somehow it was great workout and half marathon music for me.


----------



## BuickGN

How about one performed by both Nicolette and George Strait and one other famous artist that I can't think of. It was in a movie, almost was the theme song for that movie in the '90s.

There's one from a CD that Chris Judd gave to me that he wrote about his breakup with J-lo, bonus points if anyone can guess that one, I'm not sure if it was ever produced.


----------



## trojan fan

Before i popped my first hymen, Boy George and Culture Club used to make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Darth SQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS5mPQKf8Rw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waacof2saZw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9s9vmrJkV8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iypUpv9xelg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx6_-urg5fo

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

And for a more contemporary response:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRfuAukYTKg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOOk4Ru4A_s

Actually, anything by Lea Michele.
She could sing to me my electric bill and I would beg for more.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Chaos

Anything by Katy Perry.

So annoying.

But... its got a hook to it that I always seem to notice for some reason.


----------



## Mic10is

I seriously cant believe that noone mentioned this song and I bet just about everyone is guilty of rockin out to it if it comes on and you're driving


----------



## IBcivic

Chaos said:


> Anything by Katy Perry.
> 
> So annoying.
> 
> But... its got a hook to it that I always seem to notice for some reason.


Its the way her dresses hug her tits


----------



## Chaos

trojan fan said:


> Before i popped my first hymen, Boy George and Culture Club used to make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


bawhahahaha... rofl.


Best post in the thread :laugh:


----------



## chad

IBcivic said:


> Its the way her dresses hug her tits


She does have nice cans......


----------



## Chaos

This time of year, I don't mind hearing some Mannheim Steamroller but a lot of people hate on them so I feel kinda silly admitting it.


----------



## Woosey

Avril Lavigne's second album is also actually pretty good.. It's calles Under my skin.

Also available in dual disc

Seen her 3 times live on stage and the chick knew how to rock.. Too bad it''s not the same music anymore..


----------



## CDT FAN

IBcivic said:


> Madonna Lucky Star.... Uhh, lets just say that I got "lucky" while this was playing on the radio in some young lady's car in '83


I got lucky in the backseat of my car to Madonna's Justify My Love. It was kinda surreal.


----------



## Darth SQ

Chaos said:


> This time of year, I don't mind hearing some Mannheim Steamroller but a lot of people hate on them so I feel kinda silly admitting it.


 I have all their Christmas cds and dvds and have seen them in concert.
Lot's of fun during the holidays. :santa2:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Thumbs up for fresh air Christmas! 

Venga Boys- We Like to Party


----------



## lucky

fail


----------



## lucky

analogrocker said:


> Michael McDonald: one smooth motherfucker!


Great F-in song. The 80's were so weird.

I thought I was old but all the songs on this thread make me think maybe not so much.






...and

Prince - Kiss - Vidéo Dailymotion


----------



## lucky

BuickGN said:


> I've got a few songs that would beat everyone if we're talking most embarrassing to admit. Even my fiancée makes fun of my girly collection. Way back when I used to work out I listened to slow music. Music that pumps most people up wears me out so I ended up with quite a collection of "girl music".
> 
> I should never ever ever mention this on the Internet or to anyone but here's one if you can guess it. It was originally performed by Kate Bush, later remade by Maxwell a d later performed by Ruben (I think that was his name, big Black dude) on American Idol. There's more and that's not even the worst of it but somehow it was great workout and half marathon music for me.


Maxwell's version is a great ballad. I wouldn't be embarrassed, unless drinking with a buncha dudes. Can't imagine working out to it though.


----------



## Danometal

Taylor Swift for me.


----------



## ou812

ELO anyone?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=657Khdf2t8s


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZB-DUCrhVQ


----------



## Pitmaster

No shame in likin' Jeff Lynne!
ELO always brings back good memories.


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> No shame in likin' Jeff Lynne!
> ELO always brings back good memories.


It does show our age though.


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> It does show our age though.


Yeah, kinda like some vintage VH...ou812.


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> Yeah, kinda like some vintage VH...ou812.


Good one


----------



## ou812

Rick Springfield - Jessie's Girl - YouTube



Yeah...That's right...I posted it!


----------



## ou812

dexys midnight runners come on eileen - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> Rick Springfield - Jessie's Girl - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...That's right...I posted it!





ou812 said:


> dexys midnight runners come on eileen - YouTube


The first one's pushin' it.

I'm with you on the second:rockon:


----------



## Pitmaster

Ok, my turn;

Toto - Africa (video oficial) - YouTube

That wasn't so bad:blush:.


----------



## Darth SQ

What a bunch of closet pussies we all are. :wacky:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGYNvx9lqDQ

Thompson Twins Doctor, Doctor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pApLvYPu44s


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## analogrocker

Contrary to what a lot of people think, there was a time when Rod did rock.


----------



## Woosey

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Bananarama Cruel Summer Video - YouTube
> 
> Thompson Twins Doctor, Doctor
> Thompson Twins Doctor Doctor Music Video - YouTube
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Ohw yeah, first time I heard Bananarama was in The Karate Kid movie..

wax in.. wax out...


----------



## Darth SQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7-CKirWZE

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> Ok, my turn;
> 
> Toto - Africa (video oficial) - YouTube
> 
> That wasn't so bad:blush:.


That's actually a great song.


----------



## Pitmaster

I think so.

What about....


Slade- Run Runaway - YouTube


----------



## trojan fan

Anything by Depeche Mode...I still like to watch them in concert when they happen to be in Las Vegas. First time I saw them play live was back in 1984


----------



## ZAKOH

"Rack City" 

Tyga - Rack City [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## chad

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> New Radicals - You Get What You Give - YouTube
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That's just a flat out good song, always was.


----------



## chad

I'll admit to being a HUGE "The Killers" fan.


----------



## Darth SQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLsDxvAErTU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zztW0wkGzd8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-aK6JnyFmk


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Pitmaster

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> America - Sister Golden Hair (HQ Original) - YouTube
> 
> Paul Simon - Kodachrome + lyrics - YouTube
> 
> Jim Croce - I've Got A Name - YouTube
> 
> California Dreamin - Mamas & The Papas - YouTube
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yes, Yes, Yes, and Yes!

Holy [email protected] that's a great lineup.


----------



## Pitmaster

Into the Mystic - Van Morrison - YouTube


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hanson-mmm bop


----------



## ou812

Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube



There is no shame in liking this song.


----------



## chad

nope


----------



## ou812

chad said:


> nope


Have you ever seen them live? They really sound good. They used to play the small town music festival we have every yr.


----------



## ou812

Mr. Mister - Broken Wings - YouTube

Possibly a little too fluff?


----------



## ou812

Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face - YouTube


----------



## chad

Simple Minds - Alive And Kicking - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over - YouTube


----------



## chad

ou812 said:


> Have you ever seen them live? They really sound good. They used to play the small town music festival we have every yr.


the remasters CD sounds pretty damn good, I like it all


----------



## ou812

The Human League - Human - YouTube


----------



## ou812

chad said:


> the remasters CD sounds pretty damn good, I like it all


fantastic vocals.


----------



## ou812

John Waite - Missing You - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Corey Hart - Sunglasses At Night - YouTube


----------



## chad

ou812 said:


> fantastic vocals.


Yeah, not a big fan of the lots of men with hairy chests sharing mics thing. But the vocals, and recording for the time is just stunning.


----------



## ou812

chad said:


> Yeah, not a big fan of the lots of men with hairy chests sharing mics thing. But the vocals, and recording for the time is just stunning.


LOL but true.


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> I think so.
> 
> What about....
> 
> 
> Slade- Run Runaway - YouTube


Slade - My Oh My - remastered - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Bee Gees feat. ANDY GIBB - (Our love) Don't Throw It All Away (LIVE @ MGM Grand, Las Vegas 1997) - YouTube


That's right...I went there!


----------



## Pitmaster

chad said:


> Yeah, not a big fan of the lots of men with hairy chests sharing mics thing. But the vocals, and recording for the time is just stunning.


How 'bout....



Men Without Hats Safety Dance Official Video - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> Bee Gees feat. ANDY GIBB - (Our love) Don't Throw It All Away (LIVE @ MGM Grand, Las Vegas 1997) - YouTube
> 
> 
> That's right...I went there!


No problem with our manhood here.


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> Slade - My Oh My - remastered - YouTube


Direct hit!

Havn't heard that in about 30 years... Damn.


----------



## hurrication

I'm pretty embarrassed about this one, but the melody is infectious and gets stuck in my head unwillingly all the time. It's on my ipod.

きゃりーぱみゅぱみゅ - PONPONPON , Kyary Pamyu Pamyu - PONPONPON - YouTube


----------



## bbfoto

The Egyptian Lover - Egypt, Egypt - YouTube


----------



## pjhabit

I have no shame, when it comes to music, but lately these have got a :uhoh2: reaction.















If anyones got Billy Ray Cyrus' - Achy Breaky Heart on their list, they hold the crown :laugh:


----------



## Script

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-ezaxiKe-Y


----------



## PPI_GUY

S.O.S. - Abba - YouTube

If you don't like ABBA, you don't like unbelievable harmonies.


----------



## Oliver

chad said:


> Yeah, not a big fan of the lots of men with hairy chests sharing mics thing. But the vocals, and recording for the time is just stunning.


Never put your sisters clothes on and kic-ck-ked-d it 

It's hard to stay upright in those *come-f**k-me-pumps .*


----------



## eddie298

oh god, i would say Ke$ha... :\


----------



## eggyhustles




----------



## ou812

PPI_GUY said:


> S.O.S. - Abba - YouTube
> 
> If you don't like ABBA, you don't like unbelievable harmonies.


This makes me think of Fernando.....Oh god...It's stuck in my head.


----------



## ou812

Abba - Dancing Queen - YouTube


Oh yeah.....love me some Abba!


----------



## ou812

Abba - Fernando - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Abba - The Winner Takes It All - YouTube


memories here.


----------



## ou812

Cliff Richard - We Don't Talk Anymore (1979) - YouTube



I have officially taken this thread to the next level of gayness!


----------



## TheHammer

I have no problem admitting I like these, but the first one's album is on my top 10 desert Island list (don't judge me.. lol) (also on the list are Dr. Feelgood, and Rebel Yell)

Tiffany - I think we're alone now

OMC - How Bizarre

Britney Spears - Circus

Britney Spears - If U Seek Amy

The Hammer


----------



## Darth SQ

ou812 said:


> Cliff Richard - We Don't Talk Anymore (1979) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> I have officially taken this thread to the next level of gayness!


Pretty much. 

However, Cliff Richard accompanied by Olivia Newton John and Electric Light Orchestra (ELO) in the soundtrack from Xanadu redeems you. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ou812

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> However, Cliff Richard accompanied by Olivia Newton John and Electric Light Orchestra (ELO) in the soundtrack from Xanadu redeems you. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


You mean this one?


OLIVIA NEWTON JOHN & Cliff Richard - Suddendly [Xanadu] - HQ Audio - YouTube


----------



## ou812

S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y NIGHT! Bay City Rollers - YouTube


You all know you love that song.


----------



## ou812

I only wanna be with you-Bay City Rollers - YouTube

Holy hell I'm old as dirt.


----------



## ou812

this was a good one.

Bay City Rollers The Way I Feel Tonight - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Everyone loves a little willy!


the sweet - little willy (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## ou812

DONALD DUCK GETS A BLOW JOB - YouTube

Sorry...same time frame.....had to post it.


----------



## ou812

Paper Lace - Billy don't be a Hero 1974 - YouTube

Kinda gay but a great old song.


----------



## Darth SQ

ou812 said:


> Paper Lace - Billy don't be a Hero 1974 - YouTube
> 
> Kinda gay but a great old song.


You need to turn in your man card for that one. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ou812

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You need to turn in your man card for that one.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I pushed it didn't I?


----------



## ou812

This is on my Ipod....

Roxy Music - More Than This - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ

ou812 said:


> I pushed it didn't I?



:bash:

Yes.....yes you did.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ou812

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> :bash:
> 
> Yes.....yes you did.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I still like the song. :surprised:


----------



## Mile Zero

I occasionally listen to the odd Avril Lavigne song even though I almost always listen to metal (OMG HOW IS EVEN POSSIBLE!)


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> Everyone loves a little willy!
> 
> 
> the sweet - little willy (with lyrics) - YouTube





ou812 said:


> Paper Lace - Billy don't be a Hero 1974 - YouTube
> 
> Kinda gay but a great old song.





Glad I'm not old enough to remember those.


P.S.; You forgot Waterloo...damn now it's stuck in my head!


----------



## Pitmaster

Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils - YouTube


Still say no [email protected]#kin way that's a guy singing.


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils - YouTube
> 
> 
> Still say no [email protected]#kin way that's a guy singing.


Good song


----------



## eggyhustles

ou812 said:


> Everyone loves a little willy!
> 
> 
> the sweet - little willy (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original) - YouTube


Any Simon & Garfunkel, or just Simon better yet.

Love it all!


----------



## aj1735

robert_wrath said:


> This was a track used in the 80's Freestyle Bike movie Rad. I love it!


I was just unpacking boxes after moving and I had that movie. Wow. That brought back memories. 

My stupid chic albums that I used to like and fall asleep to were 
Sarah Mclaughlin 
Tori Amos 
Jewel 
I forget album names though. 

A newer one that I am scared to admit is Miley Cyrus - party in the USA 

Boy those are bad. Just today I was listening to old gnr and van Halen. Lol


----------



## Pitmaster

Guns N' Roses - November Rain - YouTube


One of the best vids of all time.


----------



## chad

This ruined November rain for me... I laugh every time.

John Mulaney Best Meal I've Ever Had What's New PussyCat - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

chad said:


> This ruined November rain for me... I laugh every time.
> 
> John Mulaney Best Meal I've Ever Had What's New PussyCat - YouTube





Thanks alot, my whole Tom Jones thing is now in the is in the dumpster.


----------



## RNBRAD

I aught to be castrated. This song jams tho.
MILLI VANILLI "Girl You Know It's True" - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

grandmaster flash & the furious five - white lines - YouTube


No shame, no tainted memories; it's all good.


----------



## Pitmaster

Pitmaster said:


> Thanks alot, my whole Tom Jones thing is now in the is in the dumpster.




Sorry, I was typing with my balls:blush:.


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> Sorry, I was typing with my balls:blush:.


Now that looks like a sig.


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> Now that looks like a sig.




Yeah, already in use.


----------



## full dp

*Please dont say what the f**k while watching this video...*

Duck Sauce - Big Bad Wolf (Official Music Video) - YouTube

but i like it !! yeah baby!!! awooooooo!!!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

TGIF Katy Perry. lol


----------



## Darth SQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z0bHywXGgE


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original) - YouTube
> 
> 
> Any Simon & Garfunkel, or just Simon better yet.
> 
> Love it all!


No shame at all there.


----------



## ou812

RNBRAD said:


> I aught to be castrated. This song jams tho.
> MILLI VANILLI "Girl You Know It's True" - YouTube


Yes you should. I thought i was bad.


----------



## Pitmaster

How bout this dark tune from the way back machine.


The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> How bout this dark tune from the way back machine.
> 
> 
> The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - YouTube


fantastic song. The 70's had a lot of great music.


----------



## ou812

My personal favorite Simeon and garfunkel song. What a voice!!!!



Simon & Garfunkel, Bridge Over Troubled Water, Central Park - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Funny story about that song. Bridge over troubled water. last summer I was on my way to work and I had that song playing really loud. I came up to a redlight. normally I'll turn the volume down at a redlight and turn it back up when we get moving. I kept it up this time because i was singing along with every ounce of breath I had. Not paying a whole lot of attention because it was about 8 am I didn't notice that the person in the car next to me could hear the music clear as day. Something made me look over and the lady in the car next to me was singing along with me. When I looked over she was singing as loud as I was and had a big smile on her face. The light turned green and before she pulled away she gave me a thumbs up.


----------



## ou812

No shame here but a great old tune. 



Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> No shame here but a great old tune.
> 
> 
> 
> Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube



Can't believe I forgot about that one! Really one of favorites.
I hear it now and again on the radio and it really takes me back.
Nice catch!


----------



## ou812

I always loved this song. Kinda gay but I don't really care.

A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran (So Far Away) [1982] - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Another kinda gay song from the 80's that I love.


The Cars-Drive - YouTube


----------



## ou812

You know you like this one.

Kool & The Gang - Cherish - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Lionel is da man in my book.


lionel richie-say you say me - YouTube


----------



## ou812

This is for the old timers out there. ya gotta love this one.


chevy van - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Please Come To Boston by Dave Loggins - YouTube


Old school greatness.


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> Funny story about that song. Bridge over troubled water. last summer I was on my way to work and I had that song playing really loud. I came up to a redlight. normally I'll turn the volume down at a redlight and turn it back up when we get moving. I kept it up this time because i was singing along with every ounce of breath I had. Not paying a whole lot of attention because it was about 8 am I didn't notice that the person in the car next to me could hear the music clear as day. Something made me look over and the lady in the car next to me was singing along with me. When I looked over she was singing as loud as I was and had a big smile on her face. The light turned green and before she pulled away she gave me a thumbs up.


With all of the "newer music" you hear being blasted by the kids at the traffic lights these days, with just subs and tweets, I love it when you hear "real" music, on a real system.
I too have gotten some favorable responses at red lights with my choice of music, kinda gives you a little hope.


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> With all of the "newer music" you hear being blasted by the kids at the traffic lights these days, with just subs and tweets, I love it when you hear "real" music, on a real system.
> I too have gotten some favorable responses at red lights with my choice of music, kinda gives you a little hope.


I had a smile the whole way to work that day. It was cool. Granted she was my age but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> You know you like this one.
> 
> Kool & The Gang - Cherish - YouTube





ou812 said:


> Lionel is da man in my book.
> 
> 
> lionel richie-say you say me - YouTube





ou812 said:


> This is for the old timers out there. ya gotta love this one.
> 
> 
> chevy van - YouTube





ou812 said:


> Please Come To Boston by Dave Loggins - YouTube
> 
> 
> Old school greatness.


Still dazed and confused from that last assault;

Prepair for retribution.


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> I had a smile the whole way to work that day. It was cool. Granted she was my age but cool nonetheless.


The main reason for installing the system in the first place.
To start your day off right, and to make your day on the way home.


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> The main reason for installing the system in the first place.
> To start your day off right, and to make your day on the way home.


Very good point.


----------



## RNBRAD

ou812 said:


> I always loved this song. Kinda gay but I don't really care.
> 
> A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran (So Far Away) [1982] - YouTube


Best song mentioned in this thread. One of my all time favorites. More of my demasculined favorites.

Kajagoogoo - Too Shy - YouTube

ATC - All Around The World (la la la la la la la la) - YouTube

Cliff Richard - We Don't Talk Anymore (1979) - YouTube

THOMPSON TWINS - "Hold Me Now" (Extended Version) - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ

ou812 said:


> Lionel is da man in my book.
> 
> 
> lionel richie-say you say me - YouTube


Worst concert I was ever dragged to by my wife.
And that's including Barry Manilow and Reba Mcintyre.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Pitmaster said:


> The main reason for installing the system in the first place.
> To start your day off right, and to make your day on the way home.


Sigworthy.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tijuana_no

missing persons - words (hq) - YouTube

Cyndi Lauper Live Sessions HQ True Colors - YouTube

Blondie: Sunday girl (HQ Version!) - YouTube

I know ,but this songs been in my life forever .lol


----------



## RNBRAD

ou812 said:


> Yes you should. I thought i was bad.


I know, that is pretty bad. Oh well blame it on the rain. :laugh:


----------



## tijuana_no

I use to hate this song , my grilfriend at that time use to throw the phone , turn the volume up , and start dancing. I had to wait until the song was over and it happen so much the song grew on me .Know when I hear it reminds me of Mariana.
Rick James - Super Freak - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

I get some looks from the younger guys when I turn this one up at work.
Who's Behind the Door by Zebra - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> I get some looks from the younger guys when I turn this one up at work.
> Who's Behind the Door by Zebra - YouTube


I remember them very well. Saw them live once.


----------



## CDT FAN

Pitmaster said:


> I get some looks from the younger guys when I turn this one up at work.
> Who's Behind the Door by Zebra - YouTube


WOW! A long lost song for me. I use to watch this on MTV when it first came out in 83. I was in high school then. I have a pretty big music collection, but this one isn't in it. It's probably been 30 years since I've heard it. There is a Led Zeppelin tune that has a similar acoustic beginning. Everytime that one comes on, it rings a bell and I try to remember what other song it reminds me of, but it will never click for me. This was the song.


----------



## chad

I always liked Oingo Boingo, Danny Elfman is just awesome, and the **** he arranges today is just genius.

But on that note to this day I still awe over how well arranged Thompson Twins' work is.. Imagine if they collaborated with Elfman to do a movie.... holy ****.......


----------



## Fricasseekid

Oops...


----------



## chad

Good warm-up song for a summer drinking bender.

Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970 - YouTube


----------



## Fricasseekid

chad said:


> Good warm-up song for a summer drinking bender.
> 
> Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970 - YouTube


I'd never have a hard time admitting I like this! It's just plan old good music and one of my best karaoke jams!


----------



## Hanatsu

xD


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> I get some looks from the younger guys when I turn this one up at work.
> Who's Behind the Door by Zebra - YouTube


remember this one by them?


Zebra - Bears - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ

chad said:


> I always liked Oingo Boingo, Danny Elfman is just awesome, and the **** he arranges today is just genius.
> 
> But on that note to this day I still awe over how well arranged Thompson Twins' work is.. Imagine if they collaborated with Elfman to do a movie.... holy ****.......


Tim Burton imagined it decades ago and has hired Elfman for almost all of his movies since.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Pitmaster said:


> I get some looks from the younger guys when I turn this one up at work.
> Who's Behind the Door by Zebra - YouTube


Shame the other three albums I have of them are just plain crap.
Great song though.
If I remember right that came out at the dawn of the Hair Band era about the same time Ratt and Night Ranger were getting attention.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Spyke

I always thought the girl singing was pretty hot.:blush:

HANSON - MMMBop - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ

Spyke said:


> I always thought the girl singing was pretty hot.:blush:
> 
> HANSON - MMMBop - YouTube


So were these girls.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFLggqjddKM


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

How many times has this been thrown up? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7hHx7gdN68&sns=em

Then there's this:
http://youtu.be/GFLGRidfFo4

This one has some great midbass if you can find a quality recording. 
http://youtu.be/9__cFdmVCDo

Their bus breaks down and they do a dance number. They really do like to party! 
http://youtu.be/6Zbi0XmGtMw

This may have been tossed up once or twice. 
http://youtu.be/PIb6AZdTr-A

I also have a soft spot for modern infectious pop nonsense. 
http://youtu.be/0NKUpo_xKyQ
http://youtu.be/w4s6H4ku6ZY

Last one, for now. 
http://youtu.be/VwIeP9eDb-s


----------



## Darth SQ

Thrown up?
Or thrown up on?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Bonk?


----------



## Spyke

I don't need a gun...I've got a donk.


----------



## Darth SQ

Fricasseekid said:


> Bonk?


From an original Star Trek episode called, "Miri".
"STUDY STUDY STUDY OR BONK BONK!


.......before your time.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Spyke said:


> I don't need a gun...I've got a donk.


Well whatever Bret is talking about...

I definitely can appreciate a good Crocodile Dundee reference!


----------



## Fricasseekid

That reminds me...
http://youtu.be/McsWKczU6wc


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> I remember them very well. Saw them live once.





CDT FAN said:


> WOW! A long lost song for me. I use to watch this on MTV when it first came out in 83. I was in high school then. I have a pretty big music collection, but this one isn't in it. It's probably been 30 years since I've heard it. There is a Led Zeppelin tune that has a similar acoustic beginning. Everytime that one comes on, it rings a bell and I try to remember what other song it reminds me of, but it will never click for me. This was the song.


I saw them live back in '87.
Loud and late.
-------------------------------------
I'm with you on this one CDT FAN!
Not a big following but anyone that heard them didn't forget them.
One of my true personal favorites, and lyrics with a great message.


----------



## Pitmaster

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> From an original Star Trek episode called, "Miri".
> "STUDY STUDY STUDY OR BONK BONK!
> 
> 
> .......before your time.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Unfortunately not before mine.

I guess we're the "GRUPS" now.


----------



## Pitmaster

I heard this one today and thought what that hell, 
how much sh!t could I catch from it?


Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ

Pitmaster said:


> Unfortunately not before mine.
> 
> I guess we're the "GRUPS" now.


:thumbsup:
Yes, yes we are...........fibber.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Pitmaster said:


> I heard this one today and thought what that hell,
> how much sh!t could I catch from it?
> 
> 
> Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night - YouTube


Another karaoke favorite of mine! 

Reminds me of this:
http://youtu.be/07_rnlBezQg


----------



## chad

Pitmaster said:


> I heard this one today and thought what that hell,
> how much sh!t could I catch from it?
> 
> 
> Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night - YouTube


The tempo of the song matches the swipe of the windshield wipers in a 1977 Ford LTD... FYI.


----------



## Pitmaster

chad said:


> The tempo of the song matches the swipe of the windshield wipers in a 1977 Ford LTD... FYI.




I believe Eddie had a song about some slappin' wipers.



Eddie Rabbit "Driving My Life Away" - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> I believe Eddie had a song about some slappin' wipers.
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Rabbit "Driving My Life Away" - YouTube


You get me on country music and you might regret it.


----------



## ou812

Great one from jason Aldean's new cd. I understand it's a remake but he does a good job with it. The whole CD sounds really good. Kinda like rockin country IMO.


Jason Aldean 1994 - YouTube


----------



## ou812

This is a great song!


Jason Aldean - Fly Over States - YouTube


----------



## ou812

great vocals here. 


Alabama - If I Had you - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Keith Whitley-"When You Say Nothing At All" (Official Music Video) - YouTube



Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All - YouTube


Two amazing voices....one great song.


----------



## ou812

One hell of a voice here.


Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain - YouTube


----------



## Ultimateherts

D.R.S. - Gansta Lean

D.R.S. - Gangsta Lean - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> You get me on country music and you might regret it.



OK, lets switch "gears".



Deep Purple Highway Star - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> OK, lets switch "gears".
> 
> 
> 
> Deep Purple Highway Star - YouTube


Ha....no country in your blood? Remember the title of the thread? no shame! Great song btw. How bout some Richie Blackmore's rainbow? Since you brought up Deep Purple. 



Rainbow - stone cold - YouTube


Rainbow - Street Of Dreams (official music video) HQ - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> OK, lets switch "gears".
> 
> 
> 
> Deep Purple Highway Star - YouTube


Here ya go pit. the very beginning of Rap and metal together. First the obvious and then the badass.



RUN-DMC - Walk This Way - YouTube



This one is hardcore!


Public Enemy & Anthrax - Bring the noise - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Ya gotta love Duran Duran?


Duran Duran - Hungry Like The Wolf - YouTube


----------



## ou812

David Bowie - Let's Dance - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> Ha....no country in your blood? Remember the title of the thread? no shame! Great song btw. How bout some Richie Blackmore's rainbow? Since you brought up Deep Purple.
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow - stone cold - YouTube
> 
> 
> Rainbow - Street Of Dreams (official music video) HQ - YouTube



Nope, I grew up listening to pop-country(via my mom), engraind in me.
Kenny Rogers, Oakrigde Boys, Alabama ect....Oak Ridge Boys - Elvira - YouTube


But Stone Cold and Street of Dreams are at the top of my list!


----------



## ou812

Great song and a damm good movie. The follow up movie kinda sucked. 

tender years - YouTube


----------



## rgiorgio

Saigon Kick - All I Want HD - YouTube


----------



## Navy Chief

Flashdance What A Feeling - Irene Cara Official Video - YouTube

Back in 94' I remember listening to this in Doug Smith's Astro van with 18 Pro Tech 15s, the bass in this song is awesome. The funniest thing was watching a bunch of grown men standing around a van playing flashdance like it was perfectly normal. The rest of that summer everyone I knew with a system had this song and Ozzy Osborne "Mama I'm comin' home" cued up as their bass songs. I still love both songs till this day and love messing with people by loading up this song, they laugh till the bass hits.


----------



## ChrisB

Any Gary Numan fans in the house:


----------



## Pitmaster

ChrisB said:


> Any Gary Numan fans in the house:


Still partial to...


Gary Numan - Cars - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - 'Royal Oil' [1997] - YouTube


----------



## Spyke

Pitmaster said:


> The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - 'Royal Oil' [1997] - YouTube


Yessir. This album was the soundtrack to a part of my youth.


----------



## Mile Zero

Got you all beat

Blutonium Boys - XTC blutonium Boy vs. Dj Neo Hardstyle mix - YouTube

EDIT: I take that back

If your brain isnt turned into mush by the end of this then you win, everything, ever..........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn2HdNuUxng


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

I rather not embarrass my self...


----------



## ou812

SACRAMANIAC916 said:


> I rather not embarrass my self...


Come on...grow a set. 



Tommy Tutone 867-5309 - YouTube

J. Geils Band - Centerfold - YouTube


The Tubes - She's A Beauty - YouTube

How can you not be awesome when you have a lead singer named Fee Waybill?


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> Still partial to...
> 
> 
> Gary Numan - Cars - YouTube


Love the tune.


----------



## ou812

The Human League - Don't You Want Me - YouTube

Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube

This is actually areally good song.


4 Non Blondes - What's Up - YouTube


The Police - Wrapped Around Your Finger - YouTube

Ya know I thought Police music was really gay at the time when it came out but when I listen to it now it was really good. Lots of memories.


That reminds me of this. lmfao.


Eddie Murphy - Roxanne - YouTube


----------



## ou812

I really hope this doesn't label me as gay.


George Michael - Careless Whisper - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ

ou812 said:


> I really hope this doesn't label me as gay.
> 
> 
> George Michael - Careless Whisper - YouTube


Depends.....
Did you post this from a bathroom stall in an interstate rest area?
And are you tapping your feet under the partition?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ou812

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Depends.....
> Did you post this from a bathroom stall in an interstate rest area?
> And are you tapping your feet under the partition?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


LMFAO....I think not. Kinda gross thinking about that. thanks. He does have a great voice however.


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> The Human League - Don't You Want Me - YouTube
> 
> Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube
> 
> This is actually areally good song.
> 
> 
> 4 Non Blondes - What's Up - YouTube
> 
> 
> The Police - Wrapped Around Your Finger - YouTube
> 
> Ya know I thought Police music was really gay at the time when it came out but when I listen to it now it was really good. Lots of memories.
> 
> 
> That reminds me of this. lmfao.
> 
> 
> Eddie Murphy - Roxanne - YouTube


Some great selections,especially the Eddie Murphy clip.
"oughta get my dick bronzed".

Sorry, never could stand the "4 non females":thumbsdown:.

I like this hit from a real girl band...

Go-Go's - Our Lips Are Sealed (Extended 12" Version) (Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> Some great selections,especially the Eddie Murphy clip.
> "oughta get my dick bronzed".
> 
> Sorry, never could stand the "4 non females":thumbsdown:.
> 
> I like this hit from a real girl band...
> 
> Go-Go's - Our Lips Are Sealed (Extended 12" Version) (Music Video) - YouTube


Yeah...I only ever liked that song from the 4 non dudes. 



Yes the Go girls had a few good ones. 


Vacation - The Go-go's - YouTube


----------



## ou812

I always thought the drummer was hot.


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> LMFAO....I think not. Kinda gross thinking about that. thanks. He does have a great voice however.


What's the difference between George Michael and a microwave???





The microwave stops when you open the door :toilet:.


----------



## ou812

Pitmaster said:


> What's the difference between George Michael and a microwave???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The microwave stops when you open the door :toilet:.


I did laugh just now when I read that.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

ou812 said:


> I really hope this doesn't label me as gay.
> 
> 
> George Michael - Careless Whisper - YouTube


yeah...just a little.


----------



## Pitmaster

ou812 said:


> I really hope this doesn't label me as gay.
> 
> 
> George Michael - Careless Whisper - YouTube


Maybe just in touch with your feelings.


----------



## ou812

SACRAMANIAC916 said:


> yeah...just a little.


Coming from the guy that doesn't have the balls to post a vid........


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

ou812 said:


> Coming from the guy that doesn't have the balls to post a vid........


butthurt much?


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

I can't stand the remaing 99.999% of there catalog but I'll be damned if I can say I don't like this song. 


X Japan- Endless Rain (PV) - YouTube


----------



## vwjmkv

jtaudioacc said:


> I'm at the age now that I don't care what you think about music I listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


OH GAWD!! BWAHAHAHH:laugh::laugh:

i hate to admit i like the new Justin Timberlake song


----------



## ou812

SACRAMANIAC916 said:


> butthurt much?


I guess I did open that can of worms. It's all good.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

ou812 said:


> I guess I did open that can of worms. It's all good.


It's all in good fun. 
We're all friends here...I hope 

btw...that song was the jam!
so i guess am in the same boat. :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ

SACRAMANIAC916 said:


> It's all in good fun.
> We're all friends here...I hope
> 
> btw...that song was the jam!
> so i guess am in the same boat. :laugh:


Don't you mean same rest area?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ou812

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Don't you mean same rest area?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


:laugh:


----------



## NonSenCe

van canto, rebellion. 
Van Canto - Rebellion Cover (Official) - YouTube

only instrument is the drums..guitars are done by singing.. cracked laughing sometime after 40second mark when i first heard and saw this video. but talent is there.



bonus track: VAN CANTO - The Seller of Souls | Napalm Records - YouTube


----------



## Pitmaster

NonSenCe said:


> van canto, rebellion.
> Van Canto - Rebellion Cover (Official) - YouTube
> 
> only instrument is the drums..guitars are done by singing.. cracked laughing sometime after 40second mark when i first heard and saw this video. but talent is there.
> 
> 
> 
> bonus track: VAN CANTO - The Seller of Souls | Napalm Records - YouTube


Wow, a cappella heavy metal quintet .
Don't usually see this much vocal talent in this genre, I love it!
A little corny but very original.


----------



## fast4door

ou812 said:


> I really hope this doesn't label me as gay.
> 
> 
> George Michael - Careless Whisper - YouTube


too late


----------



## Pitmaster

fast4door said:


> too late


:cwm33:


----------



## Richv72

Lynard skynard music


----------



## glack

kelly clarkson's first album... girl gots some pipes, and the producer had some smart ears.


----------



## msmith

Summer Girls - LFO 

(hangs head in shame)


----------



## Hoptologist

Ugh... probably the Weeknd lol, it's like R&B triphop'ish, but their albums have really good production quality. Check out the song House of Balloons or the Morning, nice bass too always helps lol


----------



## robert_wrath

ou812 said:


> A-ha - Take On Me (Extended Version) - YouTube


I love the original video here:


----------



## robert_wrath

Gypsy Kings - Bem Bem Bem Maria:


----------



## robert_wrath

Originally loved the video due to B-Boy rhythm, though built up an appreciation for the song:

Skinny Puppy - Pro Test


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity




----------



## sqnut

David Bowie - China Girl - YouTube


----------



## Coppertone

That song by Drake, " Started from the bottom". I find myself humming it when shopping for car audio gear lol..


----------



## A5esp




----------



## A5esp




----------



## ou812

robert_wrath said:


> I love the original video here:


Amazing vid for sure. I really do miss the old original MTV.


----------



## ou812

sqnut said:


> David Bowie - China Girl - YouTube


That one and Lets dance. Both great old tunes. rather good sound quality too.


----------



## TheScottishBear

glack said:


> kelly clarkson's first album... girl gots some pipes, and the producer had some smart ears.


Kelly Clarkson - Since U Been Gone - YouTube
Love that track. 

George Michael
George Michael - Fastlove - YouTube
George Michael - Careless Whisper - YouTube


----------



## edzyy




----------



## BigAl205




----------



## A5esp




----------



## ou812

A5esp said:


>


OMG that song makes me feel old as all hell.


----------



## tulse

"We Found Love" - Rihanna

That was not easy for me.


----------

